# 100 classic novels for nintendo DS



## AE35Unit (Dec 27, 2008)

I've seen this advertised over the christmas period. Basically its a collection of classic novels that you read on your DS. Sounds good to me and its only 20 quid! Wonder if they'll do a SF version...


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know about the DS, but many classic novels , including scifi, have expired copyrights and are thus in the public domain. These are available free in many formats.

http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Science_Fiction_(Bookshelf)#Abbott.2C_Edwin_Abbott.2C_1838-1926
manybooks.net - Categories

Additionally Baen Books allows free downloads of many titles (not in the public domain) from their free library.

Baen Free Library

You can get copies of the Baen CDs (packaged with some books) also free;

baencd at the Fifth Imperium

Enjoy!


----------



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for those links Joe, save a fortune on trips in to town now


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

If you like one of the Baen books please support them with a purchase. They are nice folks! (doubly so for allowing us to read for free).

Thanx

Enjoy!

P.S. Here is a link to Project Gutenberg's author/title page (much more than just Sci-Fi);
http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/authors/a


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2009)

Some cool stuff there,but don't you need a fancy reader? If only they would become available for the DS!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 7, 2009)

Whenever I see this advertised on the tv, I wince. Perhaps it's just because I'm against all these types of electronic readers, but I just don't like the look of this. I've recently got myself a DS and on the Brain Training game, there is a section that involves reading. You get about ten words on the screen and this is at normal font size. Reading entire books (and we know the classics can often be door stopper size) on the DS would drive me mad.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2009)

HoopyFrood said:


> Whenever I see this advertised on the tv, I wince. Perhaps it's just because I'm against all these types of electronic readers, but I just don't like the look of this. I've recently got myself a DS and on the Brain Training game, there is a section that involves reading. You get about ten words on the screen and this is at normal font size. Reading entire books (and we know the classics can often be door stopper size) on the DS would drive me mad.


 
Well i'm gonna download it for free to try it, see if its any good.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 24, 2009)

Well i got it and its not bad! Amongst others it has Poe's Tales of Mystery and Imagination,Gulliver's Travels,and Frankenstein! And it means i can read it in bed without having to have a light on!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 24, 2009)

you can change the font size on the ds apparantly, so that the words aren't too small. i'd love a fantasy collection on mine. and plan to get the classical one at some point. good for long coach trips (and as i plan to spend xmas in germany on such a coach trip i need it!)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 24, 2009)

the_faery_queen said:


> you can change the font size on the ds apparantly, so that the words aren't too small. i'd love a fantasy collection on mine. and plan to get the classical one at some point. good for long coach trips (and as i plan to spend xmas in germany on such a coach trip i need it!)


 
yea two settings for font size. You can also select background sounds like River,Forest,home etc, or my personal favourite,silence.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

I ran across this little tidbit; how to read textfiles on your DS.

How to read books on DS DS

If it works you should be able to get lots-o-reading material for free, on line.

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 27, 2009)

Spam!

Enjoy!

Danged if I don't feel like a Monty Python episode... spam, spam, spam...


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 28, 2009)

and here it is at the opening page of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------

